# MQB Tiguan Oil Change: Parts & Tools



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

I just completed my first oil change on this car and it was a breeze compared to my MK5 R32. We have a bone stock 2018 SE AWD and I didn't even need to get the car on jack stands.

Parts:

(6) 1L Bottles of Castrol EDGE Professional, LL IV FE, SAE 0w-20 (I could only find at ECS Tuning and the dealership)
Oil Filter, VW P/N 06L115562B
Drain Plug, VW P/N 06L103801
Tools:

Plastic Drain Plug Removal Tool, VW Tool T10549 (Link for the one I got on amazon)
32 mm 6-point Socket for Oil Filter Housing
Notes:

Took ~30 minutes. I did not need to jack the car up.
Because the drain plug (and oil pan!) is plastic, I recommend just replacing it with every oil change. It's ~$5.
I definitely recommend getting the ~$10 drain plug tool so you don't damage the drain plug. It fits well and prevented me from making a mess.
I ended up getting the tools from amazon and the parts from the dealership so I have a paper trail.
I could not find the oil at any local store (Walmart, AutoZone, Advance Auto, O'Reilly's, etc.).
Oil comes in 1L bottles, not quarts, and the list price was ~$7.50.
Oil has this weird green tint to it. I have never seen oil like this.
DIY References I used:

Post by Philip J. Fry: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ousing-)&p=112437131&viewfull=1#post112437131
YouTube video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmjEYrRHBio


Good Luck!

-Kurt


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

What’s even easier is if you invest in a $100 oil extractor. You won’t need to ever buy a drain plug.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Savvv said:


> What’s even easier is if you invest in a $100 oil extractor. You won’t need to ever buy a drain plug.


Only 200k miles before it pays for itself!

Kidding.

The extractor is a good idea now that the oil filter is on top.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Savvv said:


> What’s even easier is if you invest in a $100 oil extractor. You won’t need to ever buy a drain plug.


How would you recommend getting the water and sludge out of the sump then?


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

A flat head is all you need for the plug. I’ve done over 15 oil changes without a single problem. I also change the plug every other time unless I notice an issue with the O ring. Not that it’s a bad idea to change it every time.


----------

